# Yooper Pics last couple days



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Haven't got into any steelies up this way but got a few others in the trout family.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

MAN!!! Life doesn't get any better than that. The fish are a bonus to the inspirational scenery. Thanks for the great photos!!


----------



## millertime (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Falasy GREAT pics. I love fishing that spot that dumps into the BIG lake but it sure is a long walk out there  Did you park by the fisheries ?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for the great pix.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Great pictures, needed a reminder
Matt


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pic's, thanks for sharing. I'm headed back up in a week!


----------



## UPHAWKEYE (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice.


----------

